# Post your worst IBS episode and then laugh...



## Robbie (Jun 2, 2000)

After reading a few of the more humorous postings, I realized that laughter can be a great asset in living with IBS. Some of my worst episodes with IBS can now be looked on with laughter. Yes, at the time, it seemed like life would end but now, I have to laugh at them or I would cry. I hope to hear other 'horror' stories and maybe we can all laugh at them together and we can realize that having an embarrassing episode with IBS is not the worst thing to happen. I always tell myself "what's the worst thing than could happen to me, so what I #### my pants? so then what, I didn't die did I?It seems to odd to think that way but it does sometimes help my psyche when I go out to think "what's the worst thing that could happen?" and I am usually fine, not always but sometimes.So fellow IBS sufferers, start thinking to yourself before you venture out into this cold cruel world, "what's the worst thing that could happen and so what if you **** your pants?" #### away and put a smile on your face! We will all conquer and live to see a brighter dayPost your nightmare and laugh about it with all of us...-Feeling unusually cheery today even after I raced home to the bathroom after a dinner party and barely made it! "So what!"P.S. This BB has made me see the light and I cannot thank enough of you who gave me words of encouragemnt and have sent me ideas on how to conquer this. I plan to give them all a try and will let everyone know how they worked out!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

Ummm... One time i had really bad G on a date. I guess i "blew it"


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

Awful cramps and D during an interview for a job I really wanted. had to ask to use the restroom in the middle of the interview. The person intervewing me STAYED IN THEIR with me becasue she was worried i would get lost on my way back to her office.Nope, I didn't get the job. Got a 'don't call us, we'll call you' letter in record speed!------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Good post Robbie and I couldn't agree more! If I didn't look back and laugh at some of the predicaments I've found myself in over the years I would be a basket case by now!!My most recent "horror story" I can think of happened just a few months ago. I had been at an out of town meeting with two co-workers in my car driving home (of course *I* was driving). Got that old familiar feeling...gotta go NOW...in the middle of nowhere. Nothing but trees and fields all around me. Could not make it, crapped my pants right there in the car, kept my cool, though I'm sure beads of perspiration popped out on my forehead, pulled my perfume bottle out and gave myself a squirt or two very non-chalantly. Fortunately within a mile we drove into a town and one of my co-workers asked to stop at a hearing aid place to get her hearing aid adjusted (just as I was scanning the horizon for a McDonalds or ANY bathroom). I pulled in the hearing aid parking lot and went in with her, asked to use their rest room and it was a bathroom sent from heaven....had potpourri, air freshner, a LOUD fan, plenty of toilet paper, antibacterial soap and paper towels!!







I was a happy camper, remedied the situation as best I could, piled back in the car and headed home. You know what...it didn't kill me either!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2000)

It's a toss-up. Could be my honeymoon night when I got spasms so bad that I was curled upon the bed & my husband asked worriedly if I needed him to call an ambulance. Or the most embarrassing - when I was out biking with my daughter & the IBS hit. Had to throw up there on the side of the road with cars passing by.-Jean


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

One of my worst experiences was:I took my son and his friend to a shoe store right after dinner. We were looking around and it hit. I asked to use a bathroom and was told that it was for employees only. Said it was an emergency, no dice. I packed up the two boys into the Jeep and drove like a maniac to a gas station a couple of miles down the road. I don't think I even put the car in park. Bathroom locked. Sent son into the station for the key. He told the attendant his mom had the "squirts" and needed the bathroom. Went on the explain that the shoe store wouldn't let her in..yada, yada, yada (chatty little devil he is). All the while I'm dying at the bathroom door. Obviosuly, I didn't make it. This poor little friend of my son's just sitting in the car and staring at me. First, the argument at the shoe store with the clerk, then pulling their arms practically out of there sockets to get them into the car, driving like a maniac, and last, me doubled over in pain at the gas station while my son stands chatting with the gas station guy. No wonder the little guy never came with us anymore on outings. We've moved since then and my son keeps in contact with this kid, and the boy still looks at me funny.P.S. Robbie, I'm glad you're feeling better emotionally.[This message has been edited by Marier (edited 06-04-2000).]


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I've related some of my IBS horror stories here before, but, don't worry, I have plenty more! The most-recent was almost two years ago when I met my son's soon -to-be-mother-in-law. He warned me that she is a very nice person, but somewhat conservative and humorless. Being Chinese, she is embarrassed and scandalized by anything to do with bodily functions. So, naturally, as I'm driving her and my son's fiance to meet everyone at a restaurant, I start getting horrible D cramps. I realize I'm not going to make it. So I pull over at a fast food place, tell them "I just have a quick errand to do," and leave them cooling their heels in the car for 20 minutes. Being very polite, they never questioned me afterwards, but I can't imagine wonder WHAT they were thinking.Wait! Here's another one! My husband was trying to solicit one of the big casinos in Las Vegas as a client for his business. We were going to take the accounts manager out to a fancy dinner. She picked us up in a brand new, loaded Cadillac. Sitting in the back seat, I was suddenly struck with absolutely the WORST D cramps of my life. (What is it with me about going to restaurants?) I realized I was going to "lose it" right there on the Corinthian leather. When she stopped at a red light, I actually considered jumping out and running into the crowds in search of a bathroom. But, instead, I put the tightest clamp on my cheeks I could muster. I was turning red and sweating. When we got to the restaurant, I spent LITERALLY a whole hour in the restroom while they were eating. At least 10 times, I'd come out, sit at the table, then seconds later run back to my stall. The account manager wouldn't even speak to me; she just stared at me like I had two heads. Guess what--my husband didn't get the client!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

Okay, I couldn't resist this topic. I've had many extremely embarrassing episodes but the latest one always seems the worst. Two months ago, my husband, two sons and I were driving home from crystal digging in the most god forsaken part of Oklahoma. My "being on the road" nerves had stopped when suddenly, wham, cramps galore! Now anyone who had ever been to Okalhoma knows that there are no trees in this state. We were on a rural highway surrounded by flat fields with place to hide. I grabbed a plastic bag and raced to the back seat of the van and told my boys not to turn around. Of course the younger one wanted to know what was going on, but I wouldn't tell him. He said, "Whoa, Dad let a stinky fart!" He still doesn't know what was going on 2 feet behind him. My husband opened all the windows and raced for the nearest gas station. Just another day in the life of the IBS sufferer.------------------SueTrying to live a "normal life"!


----------



## JunoCat (May 29, 2000)

Sue, Your episode reminded me of mine. I too am from Oklahoma, and my most embarrassing experience also came after I had be digging for crystals in rural Oklahoma! After a camping trip on which I had had a bad panic attack and some crystal digging, my fiance and I went to his parents house to stay the night. His mother had cooked us a delicious dinner, which I was eager to eat after a nerve-wracking 24 hours. So I ate a huge dinner, but 45 minutes later, my stomach was rumbling. The problem? Only one bathroom in the house and my fiance's father was in there getting ready for bed. In pain, I stood outside the bathroom and waited and waited. When his father came out, I was just standing there with the "I can't think of anything but my stomach" face and he looked at me like he wasn't sure if I was stalking him in the bathroom or not. But he went to bed and I made it in just in time. Not one of my prouder moments, but hey, knowing that I made it out alive makes me feel better about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

I had to smile at some of these posts and realise there are so many people in the same boat with this IBS thing. My worst experience, and it doesn't even come close to those above, was on my last birthday. I took my husband into hospital for surgery on a damaged limb, and as we were sitting in the waiting room I felt cold but began sweating. Seconds later the grumbling noises started and I decided I best go find a bathroom. I located one near one of the nurses stations which I later found was a patients only bathroom. Not that I cared or was going to go looking for another. I ran in and slammed the door, made sure no one else was in the bathroom (terrible thing when others can hear you!!) and sat there for about 15 minutes. When I left the bathroom a nurse was standing outside and came up to me and said "You ok honey? Your breakfast didn't agree with you did it. No problem, which bed is yours in the ward and I'll help you back." Ooops....Or, the time I HAD to tell my husband what was wrong with me!!!!! That was embarrasing. I was in the loo for 2 hours! And I was worried he was going to come in as he kept asking through the door if I was ok! I did not want him to come in, the smell was terrible!!!! I was so shamed. At least now I can be honest and say "DO NOT, GO IN THERE!!!!!!!"


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

I'm new to the IBS BB and I must tell you that I'm so happy to be reading about other people experiencing the horrors with me. I'm sorry, I know that sounds horrible and believe me I wouldn't wish IBS on my worst enemy. Suffering from IBS is something I just haven't been able to talk about with anyone though. It's nice to know that there are people out there who live with this everyday and get by. Now for my horror story:I live in Berkeley, CA and take the BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) to San Francisco everyday for work (you can almost guess what's coming, can't you?). I got on the BART one day and I knew I shouldn't have because I was having the churning (you already know they symptoms). There are 4 stops before you go under the Bay. It takes 7 minutes from that last stop to get to the next stop. When the doors closed on that last stop I knew in my soul that I should've gotten off the train. No sooner had we started under the Bay than I started feeling sweating and knew the big D was coming fast. I tried to stop it with all my might and the only thing that accomplished was that I passed out. I don't think I've ever been so embarrassed in all of my life! I came to and there were medics helping me off the train. There were police and ambulances and even a fire truck. This is happening during rush hour so there were plenty of witnesses...yippee. As soon as I got off the train I immediately asked to be helped to the restroom. Now passing out on the BART because I had to **** is nothing compared to the horror of using a restroom in a BART station...homeless people sleep there!!!! But, I'm sure you are all aware of the fact that when you gotta go you gotta go.


----------



## Kiwiora (Apr 1, 2000)

Oh, it just makes you feel sooo much better knowing other less fortunates (as cruel as that is).My worst nightmares are when I get G at work and I discreetly try to lift a butt cheek up to let a quiet one off, and in the end it's the biggest, loudest you've ever heard. But to top it all off, the ones where you were silent, but violent. The smell is BAD and some poor person takes that moment to come over to your desk and talk to you. Only one girl at work I'm totally honest with. So if I go to the toilet, I warn her.. DO NOT GO THERE.I have to say the worst story I've heard is actually my mother who doesn't even suffer from it! They live about an hour out of the city and had gone to dinner. Mum was driving (dad had had a few) and they were in the middle of no where when Mum said she HAD to go. So she pulled into a road, opened both the back door and the front door and let go. She told me that unfortunately it turned out she was right beside some poor person's letter box. It was very late in the evening and she couldn't see to cover it up. There was also no way she was going back to the scene of the crime in daylight hours. She said she hoped that they just thought a dog had gone past. I said "Mum, they'll probably say "ohhh look at that.. must have been a big dog"... "no, that's no dog... even dogs clean up after themselves."hahaha


----------



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

While I have had numerous embarrassing accidents, the worst was when we were driving home from a restaurant were we had gone for my mother in laws birtday. My sister in law was driving when I got a massive D attack in the car and inevitablly filled my pants as she was driving. My sister in law still jokes with me that if she ever has to drive me anywhere again she will bring some wet wips and depends with her.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

Well, here goes!My honey and I were driving back from Lake Tahoe, on a gambling trip in Mid-July a few years ago, when we came upon such a traffic backup you wouldn't believe! At least 5 miles long of bumper-to-bumper traffic on a two lane road in the Sierra Nevada mountains.Well, there was absolutely no place to go, with a steep hill on one side and a deep ravine on the other! The cramps had settled in really good, so I jumped out of the car and made a beeline towards this Greyhound bus full of broke gamblers on their way home. I pounded on the door of the bus and the driver opened it and I said breathlessly that "I MUST PLEASE use your restroom". He said "No, try over there".Well "over there" was the side of the road and a very steep grade going down towards the American River, about 5,000 feet down!I clambered down a few feet, hanging onto trees and almost falling into Heaven, turned around to grasp onto this "little" pine tree so I could squat, and barely made it.As I looked up the traffic had inched forward and at the top of the grade was THE BUS with people strangely looking out the windows!







I guess they don't call them Greyhound Scenicruisers for nuthin"!!














Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

Thank you thank you thank youI've been giggling so hard my co-workers think I'm crazy.I've been suffering for 6 years and haven't done a thing about it . Decided its time.Had two in the pants accidents. Not fun. But haven't suffered from those since 97. Oh lord thank you.I needed the laugh today after 2 weeks of episodes.And to add mine, I was in Dublin with my mother meeting her friends for dinner. Nice fine dining restaurant. Nice dinner then I got an attack.And then one of them offered us a ride home and mom said no. So we got the Dart, and her friend dropped us off. And just as she pulled away I realized, no bathrooms.And so I walked with dignity down a rather dark alley and went for it. To the delight of a bunch of drunk jocks. *sigh*Thank god I had tp in my purse.Does anyone else do that? I always carry a baggie of it. ANd tryign to explain that to people can be worse than "i need to go NOW"


----------

